# Right Fit Jeans - Weird Smell...



## splashyfrog (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone noticed a weird smell from their Right Fit Jeans. I bought a pair in August and have washed them repeatedly. They still have a very strange smell. Kind of like moth balls or something like that. It is especially strong when I take them out of the dryer. The sales person at Lane Bryant said that a lot of their clothes are sprayed with pesticides before they are sent overseas. If anyone has any solutions for this, I would be grateful!.. 

Thanks,
SF


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 19, 2007)

This is going to sound nuts, and I don't know (you'd need to do some research) if could damage your clothing (spots?) but I'm thinking something like lemon juice in a wash with no soap? Similar odor fighting properties you'd use for a skunk attack or something. 

Obviously tomato juice isn't a great plan, it stains... 

If lemon juice isn't possible (not sure if the acid would cause color issues) maybe you can try a dry cleaner and see if they have an odor neutralizer.


----------



## findingme4me (Dec 19, 2007)

i just thought that i was my pants that smelt kinda funny i thought maybe i was drying them to hot or something. interesting. i hope you find something, ill keep my eyes open too


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had that same problem with denim lites I have ordered on-line. The one's from the store smell fine. Maybe it's in the packaging that the stores use.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 19, 2007)

I would suggest soaking them in a gallon of water with 1/2 cup of white vinegar for 20-30 minutes. Then rinse them out and throw them in the washer as normal. It removes the chemical/dye smell that new clothes can have.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 19, 2007)

Vinegar is my suggestion, as well. It will also keep your dark jeans dark.

And yes, I've noticed the smell. ugh.


----------



## splashyfrog (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the suggestions! I didn't even think of using vinegar or lemon juice. I hope this works. Tonight I stopped by Lane Bryant and looked at the other jeans. They didn't have the strange smell... People must have thoguht I was crazy:blink:standing in front of the display smelling the jeans! OMG... I think I need a hobby. 

Thanks again to everyone for their suggestions... This board is a great place for information.

SF


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Dec 20, 2007)

I've noticed that a certain type of Cacique bra from LB has a horrid smell that doesn't wash out either. It's like this odd rubber/latex/elastic odor or something. I quit wearing those bras cause the smell just bugged me so, not in an "I'm gonna puke" way but just ... annoying.

Now, other Cacique bras I have (bought at the same store) that are a different style from that one have no odor at all, so I dunno. Maybe I'll try the vinegar thing. It's a shame to have those practically brand-new bras just sitting in the drawer doing nothing when they could be holding up my voluminous ba-zooms.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2007)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I've noticed that a certain type of Cacique bra from LB has a horrid smell that doesn't wash out either. It's like this odd rubber/latex/elastic odor or something. I quit wearing those bras cause the smell just bugged me so, not in an "I'm gonna puke" way but just ... annoying.
> 
> Now, other Cacique bras I have (bought at the same store) that are a different style from that one have no odor at all, so I dunno. Maybe I'll try the vinegar thing. It's a shame to have those practically brand-new bras just sitting in the drawer doing nothing when they could be holding up my voluminous ba-zooms.



Not many can appreciate the total journey that this post represents - but I was there. I SAW the granny bra. 




_I still have nightmares. 
_


----------



## RevolOggerp (Dec 21, 2007)

There are several things to consider...

- What temperature are you using when washing your jeans? (different temperatures might have different effects)

- What laundry detergent are you using when washing your jeans? (one brand might not be good enough for jeans)

- Were the jeans packaged when you received them? (chemical or whatever)

- Is there anything in the washer or dryer that would cause the jeans to smell bad? (I knew someone who had a stuck pen in the dryer and was leaving black marks on all clothes that were being done through that dryer.)

One suggestion I was going to make was to put it in a bathtub of water and pour some detergent in it. Stir it around a bit then leave it for hours or all day.


----------



## 10centporkchop (Mar 9, 2008)

Ha ha ha.....like a gallonlyof water would be enough to submerge my circus size jeans in!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 9, 2008)

omg thats sooo weird that you have smelling jeans like that!! ive never experiences this! hope you guys manage to wash the smell out!!


----------



## inari (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Splashy,
This is one of the reasons I like Dimensions.. Its full of great info.. I too bought a pair of right fit jeans from Lane Bryant that even with several washing that an odd odor stay with them.. I purchased a pair of black ones and I was thinking that maybe it was the dye that was used in them that caused the odd smell.
I have a denim colored pair that smells fine ..so Im thinking that maybe its the dye.
But I am happy to say that I have Not had any allergic reactions to the jeans whereas in the past I have had some allergic reactions to certain dyes.

Inari


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

I get this problem with things that are imported from the Far East and apparently the overseas warehouses, the shippers and the warehouses in the country of destination can all use sprays to reduce the possibility of infestation. Nice! Anyway, I have two solutions:

The first is to soak the item in biological washing powder, overnight is fine but 24 hours is better. This gets rid of the smell for a few washes but it can sometimes come back.

The second is to spray Febreze on the thing before I wear it. It makes it smell nice and freshly laundered even if that faint smell had started to come through.

Tracey xx


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 14, 2008)

I had a pair of jeans that smelled and the smell seemed to come from one pocket... so I cut the pocket out, wish this has been around then.


----------



## intraultra (Mar 14, 2008)

i just bought a pair of these...thankfully i do not have the smell issue, that is strange!

however i do wish i would have known to extent to which they would stretch out after wearing them...that is my biggest gripe. i can barely wear them a full day. i would have gotten a size smaller, even though they already barely fit my hips!


----------



## splashyfrog (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for all of the replies. I do love the jeans, but they really stretch out when you wear them. Usually a trip to the dryer fixes the problem. I have a paire of the dress pants (right fit) and they are awesome! 

I did try washing the jeans in vinegar, it seemed to help. Thanks everyone for the suggestons. I love this board! 

:smitten:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

intraultra said:


> i just bought a pair of these...thankfully i do not have the smell issue, that is strange!
> 
> however i do wish i would have known to extent to which they would stretch out after wearing them...that is my biggest gripe. i can barely wear them a full day. i would have gotten a size smaller, even though they already barely fit my hips!



I love you people.

I also have stinky right fit jeans.

That fit PERFECTLY (and I do mean perfectly) right when I take them out of the dryer. By end of day one, I'm in the same position as intraultra, hiking them up as they get looser and looser.

Didn't even consider buying the smaller size because I could barely zip up these ones, and it was the sales person at LB who convinced me to get them.

SO, moral of the story - Next pair I'm getting will be the one I can't button up at all in the store.

GAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RevolOggerp (Mar 26, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi
> 
> I get this problem with things that are imported from the Far East and apparently the overseas warehouses, the shippers and the warehouses in the country of destination can all use sprays to reduce the possibility of infestation. Nice! Anyway, I have two solutions:
> 
> ...


I actually spray my clothes with Febreze sometimes. 

If I wake up suddenly and am in a hurry to deal with something, but I don't have anything clean to wear... I'll just spray a shirt and a pair of shorts.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm. I didn't smell anything strange, but then again...I never paid much attention, either.

I was just recently fitted for a pair of Right Fit Jeans.

I'm a Red 7 Petite, and while they fit great at first...after a couple of wears, they seem a little baggy. I could probably wear a Red 6.

Hmm...


----------

